# GRRRRRRRRR !!!



## drlynn (Sep 26, 2003)

I cannot believe exactly HOW STUPID I was just now !!!
I had about 12 exposures left on a roll of Fuji Provia 100F, and sunset was dynamic today, so I went to finish off the roll.
Walking back to the house (and not paying attention to what I was doing)
I started rewinding the film.  

Keep in mind, this is the 2nd roll of film I have ever put through this camera (Canon AV-1) and in my haste, I started winding the spool BACKWARDS! The film cassette jammed and would not rewind, but it FELT like the film was finished rewinding, so I opened the camera to see FILM still spooled out!  AARRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!! (wait, it gets better!!)

SO, I'm standing here looking at this roll of film, and I think to myself, "Boy, that doesn't LOOK like enough film to be 36 exposures," so what did I do?

I'd like to say that I clipped the end off the roll and saved my beautiful sunsets, but I can't.

Flashback: "Boy, that doesn't LOOK like enough film to be 36 exposures."
Then I .....
PULLED the film out of the cassette to verify that indeed, the film strip WAS longer!! 

ARRGGGHHHH!!!!!!!     

Oh, well, I guess laughing about it is better than crying about it! :scratch:


----------



## carlita (Sep 26, 2003)

> Then I .....
> PULLED the film out of the cassette to verify that indeed, the film strip WAS longer!!



you know... i think we're related.  that sounds like something i'd do.


----------



## drlynn (Sep 26, 2003)

carlita said:
			
		

> you know... i think we're related.  that sounds like something i'd do.



That was undoubtedly one of the DUMBEST things I have ever done!!


----------



## terri (Sep 26, 2003)

awww..... poor little muffin....   :hug: 

But guess what?   You'll never do THAT again.... and even though these were doubtless award-winning images, the next ones you SAVE will be even better!   

"learning curve"    &lt;---   2 evil words, sometimes


----------



## drlynn (Sep 26, 2003)

Terri,
You are absotively correct!  I learnt that lesson the HARD way!


----------



## carlita (Sep 26, 2003)

hey more than once i've walked out my apartment door and upon closing it behind me, pushed the button on my _car's_ keyless entry remote in an attempt to lock it.  how stupid is that?      sometimes i'm just really not all there for whatever reason and i do some silly/stupid things.  i think i'm lucky i've survived this long.  though i can honestly say i've yet to ruin a roll of film.  however, the night is young.


----------



## havoc (Sep 27, 2003)

Are you kidding, i ruined 3 rolls that way this week! Seriously, i would drive the short bus to school, but i am sure i would crash it.


----------



## GerryDavid (Sep 27, 2003)

carlita said:
			
		

> > Then I .....
> > PULLED the film out of the cassette to verify that indeed, the film strip WAS longer!!
> 
> 
> ...



Been there, done that.  I was taking some pictures with my old 35mm fully manual camera, and the camera got dropped by accident, which caused the back to open exposing those pictures, so what do I do?  I pull all the film out in a small fit of anger thinking I lost the roll, then after I realized that only the film exposed is ruined, the ones in the roll would still be good....if I hadnt just exposed them.  :0)  Gotta love digital, cant do that, well other than damaging the memory card, which I hope I never do, to expensive, hehe.


----------



## Late (Oct 14, 2003)

:shock:


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 4, 2003)

Boy I'm glad I shoot digital!  :-D


----------



## bogleric (Nov 5, 2003)

If you like that check this out.  I took a trip to Florida with some friends a few years ago and like tourists we were taking all kinds of shots.  We were there for a week and I went through about 6 rolls.  nothing too serious.  My friend was taking more picture than I.

we get home and he pulls out his camera to take a quick shot and makes the statement... "wow I have really taken a lot of shots this week".. i ask what roll are you on and his face turned white, he had not changed the roll all week and the first bit of film had stripped teeth.

He had about 180 exposures on one negative.


----------



## grimmett (Nov 9, 2003)

Bummer!  But good lesson learned.  In my business (motion pictures) pretty much every loader has flashed a roll or two.  Some A.C.'s won't even hire a loader that hasn't because they know it will happen one day and they don't want it to be on their job.  Imagine flashing 1000ft of exposed film!  That's eleven minutes!  The horror!  Strangely, it's never happened to me (I never really loaded much), but I've been on many jobs where weird things happened to film.  On one particular job the loader loaded a half day's worth of mags imulsion side in.  That's bad, but what's worse is the 1st A.C. that threaded the camera with those mags all morning and never noticed!  So, yeah, it's a bummer that you lost that whole roll, but it could be worse!  At least you have a funny story to tell about it!


----------



## photobug (Nov 9, 2003)

Wow, that makes me a mere piker. I only put 36 on one frame!


----------



## photografreak (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a question about that. What if I opened the camera box without winding any film? I didn't turn the spool once. I was talking with my friend's father, doing my thing to get the film out but I didn't wind it. So I open the box, see the film in, and then I go "Ah sht!" and close it back. Wind it. Open the box and take out my roll.

Are all my pictures ruined or just the last ones?

(Please tell me it's just the last ones... )


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 24, 2010)

we've all done that before!


----------

